# Megs APC & bottle............



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Peeps! :wave: 

just getting my order together (get paid on wed!!:thumb: )

so far - 

megs last touch, bottle & spray head
megs shampoo plus
megs APC, bottle & foaming head
sonus sheepskin wash mitt
c&s buckets / grit guards

do you stock any pumps suitable for the megs 1 gallon bottles, and also do you know when you'll have the buckets & megs APC & bottle in stock? had a look tonite and none there!  

if you don't stock the pumps, anyone else know where i can get some?

thanks in advance!

jim


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

A few have gotten pumps from trader "curryhotcurry" on ebay, I ahve and they serve the purpose. I've also got the Megs dispensing spout which is pretty good.

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9900


----------

